# confused - The cpt code 64590 and cpt code



## Hibbs (Dec 30, 2015)

The cpt code 64590 and cpt code 64595-can anyone tell me what the difference is between these two codes? 

64590-Insertion or replacement of peripheral or gastric neurostimulator pulse generator or receiver
64595-Revision or removal of peripheral or gastric neurostimulator pulse generator or receiver

To me they are the same?

If someone has a neurostimulator and the battery has died, and needs to be replaced witch code would be used?

I sure would like some clarification for these two codes if anyone can help.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 30, 2015)

64590 placement and replacement which involve a new pulse generator

64595 removal and revision do not involve a new or replacement pulse generator.


----------

